# Windows User auslesen



## olinho (1. Feb 2008)

Hallo alle miteinander,

kann mir einer verraten ob man mit java den Windowsuser abfragen kann der eine phpSeite aufruft? Und wenn ja wie?

Danke im Voraus
Olinho

_[Edit by Beni: Nicht wirklich Java -> verschoben]_


----------



## André Uhres (1. Feb 2008)

System.getProperty("user.name")  ?


----------



## olinho (1. Feb 2008)

André Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> System.getProperty("user.name")  ?



Sry hab noch nie was in Java gemacht. das ist ja nicht das ganze script. Wie soll ich das denn einbauen?


----------



## maki (1. Feb 2008)

Du meinst bestimmt JavaScript und nicht Java


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Feb 2008)

Das ist Code, der direkt in eine Java-Klasse geschrieben wird.
Und offenbar verwechselst du hier Java mit JavaSript.

Java Quell-Code kann nicht von einem Browser ausgeführt werden...


----------



## olinho (1. Feb 2008)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist Code, der direkt in eine Java-Klasse geschrieben wird.
> Und offenbar verwechselst du hier Java mit JavaSript.
> 
> Java Quell-Code kann nicht von einem Browser ausgeführt werden...



OK daran sieht man das ich ein DAU hier bin. Ich such mich schon den ganzen Tag dumm nach einer Lösung. wollte es mit PHP aber das geht wohl nicht.....ICH WILL NOCH NUR DAS ES IRGENDWIE FUNZT ;-(


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Feb 2008)

Warst du denn schon mal in einem PHP oder JavaScript-Forum?
Man könnte zwar auch ein Stück Java-Code einbauen, aber der müsste wohl signiert werden. Ich glaube, das wird nicht in deinem Sinne sein.


----------



## Guest (1. Feb 2008)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warst du denn schon mal in einem PHP oder JavaScript-Forum?
> Man könnte zwar auch ein Stück Java-Code einbauen, aber der müsste wohl signiert werden. Ich glaube, das wird nicht in deinem Sinne sein.




War den ganzen Tag im PHP Forum. bringt nix.


----------



## bronks (1. Feb 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damit geht es, aber nur mit dem MSIE und auch nur dann, wenn man diesem entsprechende Freiheiten gibt:

```
<html>
   <head>
      <title>
         Title
      </title>
   </head>
   <body>
      <script type="text/JScript">
      <!--
      net=new ActiveXObject('WScript.Network');
      

	 alert(net.UserName);
         if(getResult("net.UserName")){
             
                        }
         else {
         
         }
      
         
      //-->
      </script>

      <h1>
      </h1>
   </body>
</html>
```


----------



## Ariol (5. Feb 2008)

Alternativ ein kleines Applet schreiben, dass die entsprechende Java-Methode aufruft:

http://forum.de.selfhtml.org/archiv/2005/7/t111810/


----------

